# Help with Filing for First Time



## savedinbc72 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dual citizen living in Canada from the age of 6 and doing taxes for the first time. Could anyone provide a thorough step by step guide to filling out the 1040 and 2555? I know i have to do 3 years tax and 6 years FBAR. I am going to use Turbotax, do i efile or mail them in as a package? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hard to do a step by step without knowing the details of your situation.

Key things are the sources of your income (salary, bank interest, investments, other), your filing status (single, married) and if you have any other factors that need to be considered.

In practice, I find it easier to do the 2555 first (2555-EZ if you're eligible). Carry over the end result (i.e. the offset to your earned income) to the appropriate line on the form 1040 and then fill in the rest of the 1040.

But if you're using TurboTax (or any of the online tax preparation software systems), you should be able to just follow the instructions for the questionnaire. Just be aware that you need to search down to the end of any menu you are offered to make sure you enter your "foreign" (i.e. to the US) income as "foreign salary" or "foreign interest" as appropriate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

